# Wheres JD leavers '11 gone???



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Great on the day i pick up Buddy someone has cancelled this thread ??????

What was wrong with posting up pictures of our new puppies??? 

Has this forum gone mad? None of us have ever said a bad word about people our threads have always been light hearted and fun,please enlighten me with the reason.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

To say I'm pissed off is an understatement. JD isn't selling puppies via this thread. New owners are purely posting photos and telling others about their first few days with their long awaited puppy. So what, we can't do that now???? Then there's no point being a member of this forum.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

*I've asked the "Moderator"/Censor*



DONNA said:


> Great on the day i pick up Buddy someone has cancelled this thread ??????
> 
> What was wrong with posting up pictures of our new puppies???
> 
> Has this forum gone mad? None of us have ever said a bad word about people our threads have always been light hearted and fun,please enlighten me with the reason.


It really does smack of censorship for no reason. In the thread there were no adverts (as we'd already bought our puppies), no swearing/bad language, no derogatory comments about anyone.

OK so the thread may not have appealed to all members but then don't read the thread and just leave it for those of us who do want to!!! 

Mr Harri


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i dont know what to do to make people happy, every time i try something i get shouted at for it. all threads are back now.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Well said everyone


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Kendal, I really do feel for you. You're doing a brilliant job in difficult circumstances, and not getting much thanks (thank you :hug. 

I have to say though, I agree with the other posts on this thread (I loved the JD thread, it really brought a smile to my face), but I see your point. I wish there was an easy answer (that kept the forum going) but sadly, there doesn't seem to be x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well said!!! I know some people think its all about JD pups on the forum lately but thats only because so many of us have joined this forum because we are getting a new puppy,it just so happens we are getting them from the same breeder.

Being on this forum is great because we can stay in touch with other owners from the same litters .


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Well said!!! I know some people think its all about JD pups on the forum lately but thats only because so many of us have joined this forum because we are getting a new puppy,it just so happens we are getting them from the same breeder.
> 
> Being on this forum is great because we can stay in touch with other owners from the same litters .


I am not getting a Jd pup (well not this year teehee) but I love the input of Jd's and the new puppy owners, and you have the choice to read the threads or not. So if you don't like it stop reading the posts 
and thanks Kendal


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hello - I am re-posting this on here as have just done so on another thread! I want to start by saying I am not one of the Jukee Doodles prospective owners so no-one thinks that there is a reason behind what I am saying but I am finding all the animosity at what should be a happy time very childish! I love seeing the puppies photos and knowing who is getting what as these are people on a forum that I have up until now found really interesting. I don't care how many posts Julia and Stephen make as they are obviously responding to a popular demand and anyone of us can do the same! I also love to hear from Janice aka Jandaz as she is also a knowledgeable and experienced breeder and I loved the photos her daughter posted of their puppies as nice to see the difference! Once the puppies have all left to go to their new homes there will still be the same amount of photos (maybe more) as all new owners (hopefully) will be giving updates the same as the rest of us on how they are all doing! Beau came from a small hobby breeder and I would love to see her siblings and receive updates it is just that there are only a few of us who have them as opposed to all the Jukee ones! Please also remember that Kendal is caught between a rock and a hard place and if all this trouble continues we may end up losing her as well as other well loved and respected members! Now Play Nicely


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

*We do speak - honest*

The perils of a home wireless network with more IT than you can shake a stick at.

Harri posts a reply from her iPhone from the bedroom just as I am posting from the lounge from my laptop!! Great minds think alike? Or Fools never differ?


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

kendal said:


> i dont know what to do to make people happy, every time i try something i get shouted at for it. all threads are back now.


Sorry Kendal but why was this thread cancelled in the first place? i just dont understand whats going on??


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Kendal, most of us think you do an amazing job on the forum and its been a challenge lately I'm sure. You always do what you think is for the general good, you have no bias and no hidden agenda and always try to be fair. So please everyone be nice to Kendal - she is one of the good guys! I'm sure she'll always listen to reasoned points of view.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

kendal said:


> i dont know what to do to make people happy, every time i try something i get shouted at for it. all threads are back now.


Poor Kendal 

I wouldn't know what to do either, if I was in your shoes.

And it's just a very few people making it unpleasant for the rest. I wish they would just use the IGNORE button for the people they have issues with, instead of arguing every point (over and over) and/or making snide comments or getting over defensive. 

I will never be getting a puppy from any of the breeders on here, but I do love looking at the pictures, videos, etc from ALL. 

Can't we all just get along and agree to disagree when necessary, for the sake of the cockapoos


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh, and when I said I will never get a Cockapoo from any of the breeders on here, I meant no offence. It's because there is a big body of water and a lot of land between them and me


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Difficult one, but even if JD's does have a vested interest in posting on this forum the advice they give to ALL including myself who did not get a pup from them probably outweighs this. Shame about the ill feeling none the less.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

At the end of the day no one is forced to buy a puppy from jd, people on here are grown up and will make their own minds up where they buy their puppy's from, i dont understand why some people have to be so bitter, my dog was not from jd but i love seeing all she pictures of their beautiful pup's and reading the posts from the people having one, jd not only post there gorgeous pic's but help lots of us none jd customers with their advice they put their heart and soul in what they do and give their customers everything they could ask for, Stephen and julia, keep up the good work , and for those who dont like what they do then dont read post's made by them


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

jaimia said:


> At the end of the day no one is forced to buy a puppy from jd, people on here are grown up and will make their own minds up where they buy their puppy's from, i dont understand why some people have to be so bitter, my dog was not from jd but i love seeing all she pictures of their beautiful pup's and reading the posts from the people having one, jd not only post there gorgeous pic's but help lots of us none jd customers with their advice they put their heart and soul in what they do and give their customers everything they could ask for, Stephen and julia, keep up the good work , and for those who dont like what they do then dont read post's made by them


couldn't have put it better myself


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Blimey you go out for one day and ........

Kendal is to be commended and we really do appreciate all you do and the difficult position you have been placed in recently. 

I agree with everything said on this thread. It will sort itself out if we all ignore those trying to antagonise and discredit.


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Have been out all day,and have been very excited to see pics and comments on Donna's new arrival....Just cant believe how something so lighthearted and innocent can turn into something so bitter,I think its clear for all to see that whether people are getting JD pups or not most of us really like to keep updated on these little pups progress and just love to see nice pictures of them and ALL puppies from EVERYBODY on here JD or not.Like somebody said earlier it just so happens that a big chunk of us on here are getting our forever pups from them,so of course we like to keep updated and will update you all when we get them home too! Its quite clear which are JD's posts so dont look if you dont get enjoyment from them. Personally i come on here 50% to keep in touch with other JD mums and dads and 50% to get good advice from everybody on here.(there are some very knowledgeable people out there who have helped me loads,and i dont even have my pup yet)...and i LOVE IT! So if we can rewind and get back to a cheerful forum bring it on! Oh and i think Kendal is great....i just love her posts, she is like a cockapoo goddess,and we all admire her,but i know it must be tough for you Kendal,but we really do love to see pics of all puppies


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

FFS! Janice Get a grip! We love all puppy pictures on here, JD have 75 going to new homes this summer, which = a lot of pictures! At least they are kept all to one thread so you don't need to read it if you don't want to!

I am sick of your moaning and bitchiness, you are the one ruining this forum for the rest of us. Oh, and have you heard of capital letters, full stops and commas?! Argh!!!


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

they have nothing to hide do you ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

yes is he vat registered


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thank goodness her posts have been removed


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

pixie said:


> Have been out all day,and have been very excited to see pics and comments on Donna's new arrival....Just cant believe how something so lighthearted and innocent can turn into something so bitter,I think its clear for all to see that whether people are getting JD pups or not most of us really like to keep updated on these little pups progress and just love to see nice pictures of them and ALL puppies from EVERYBODY on here JD or not.Like somebody said earlier it just so happens that a big chunk of us on here are getting our forever pups from them,so of course we like to keep updated and will update you all when we get them home too! Its quite clear which are JD's posts so dont look if you dont get enjoyment from them. Personally i come on here 50% to keep in touch with other JD mums and dads and 50% to get good advice from everybody on here.(there are some very knowledgeable people out there who have helped me loads,and i dont even have my pup yet)...and i LOVE IT! So if we can rewind and get back to a cheerful forum bring it on! Oh and i think Kendal is great....i just love her posts, she is like a cockapoo goddess,and we all admire her,but i know it must be tough for you Kendal,but we really do love to see pics of all puppies


Well said Becky, I agree xxx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

romeo said:


> yes is he vat registered


reported, others please do the same


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Sarette said:


> FFS! Janice Get a grip! We love all puppy pictures on here, JD have 75 going to new homes this summer, which = a lot of pictures! At least they are kept all to one thread so you don't need to read it if you don't want to!
> 
> I am sick of your moaning and bitchiness, you are the one ruining this forum for the rest of us. Oh, and have you heard of capital letters, full stops and commas?! Argh!!!


Couldn't agree more !She's showing her true colours and doing nothing to help her credibility as a breeder, let her continue with her rantings, all postings please report


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

well said could not agree more


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Just thought I'd log on to see some lovely pics before bed and really can't believe it!!! 

Its professional jealousy that is prompting all the unpleasantness and bitchiness, and turning things sour, what a shame. 

Poor Kendal having to deal with it! I think the offensive posts should just be removed as they appear, leaving the rest for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Just thought I'd log on to see some lovely pics before bed and really can't believe it!!!
> 
> Its professional jealousy that is prompting all the unpleasantness and bitchiness, and turning things sour, what a shame.
> 
> Poor Kendal having to deal with it! I think the offensive posts should just be removed as they appear, leaving the rest for everyone to enjoy.


YEP thats what happened, we reported posts and thankfully they have been removed, bullying will not be tolerated


----------

